# bearded dragon eggs-incubation 1 day in



## swanseamike (Jan 2, 2011)

the incubator i have now put them in has a little water at the bottom, a tray which the eggs are in- some holes in each of the tops of them.
cricket containers- vermiculite.. 22 eggs, then the device ontop-the roof. has a fan which is going down on the eggs,
the vermiculite is 29-30 degrees c.

noticed last few hours some of the eggs look a bit caved in, like something has poked them, i dont have a humidity thing as i have no money lost my job etc, what should i do...? leave them alone, spray the vermiculite or not-no condensation on the box eggs in what so ever.


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

if you havnt got any money is it wise to incubate the eggs? how will you afford to feed all the babies? and keep them untill you have found them new homes? which could take along time looking at how many are for sale at the moment?


----------

